# Dog and Chicken Question



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So the wife is totally bent on the idea of getting chickens for both the eggs and some responsibility learning for my kids. I'm worried that it might hurt my dogs drive for pheasants though. Does anyone on here have any experience with this? If I have to get after him for not harrasing the chickens, will he associate that with pheasants?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Waiting for that answer--- I'm in the same boat and told my wife I'll tell the dog no but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I have had the same question. Since I would like some chickens but don't want the dog to eat them. I wouldn't get after him for cahsing or eating them thats his nature. But, I would worry that if he catches them that it would hinder his pointing.

On that note, I know a few people that keep chickens and other birds and have dogs. The only note I have taken a away is make sure the birds are seperated well and if you can keep them from the line fo sight, even better. 

I would like to hear of people experiences who have tried this.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

A little anecdote for you guys on this topic-

In my last area of my mission, there was a church member who we used to visit frequently. He lived on a 108 acre plot near New Bloomfield, MO. Most of his property was just standing timber, with a few alfalfa/winter wheat fields mixed in, as well as some open dirt pasture surrounding his house and barn. He had some stables and such that he kept clear of horses so the ducks and chickens he had could go in there to hide from predators (mainly his two chocolate labs). The labs were hellbent on chasing the poultry around the yard, but knew that Bro. & Sis. Snarr didn't approve of this behavior, so for the most part, when the masters were home, Heidi and Chance would mind their manners in regards to the birds. Well, the Snarr's left for a 4 day weekend to go see one of their kids and his family. When they returned, what they found was what they described as a "chicken massacre". With the exception of one or two chickens that made it into the woods to hide in the briars and trees, most of the birds, including the 3 big white ducks were dead. Most were half eaten, with a few just torn up and left there. There were feathers EVERYWHERE around their yard. It looked like a gigantic pillow fight had occurred. It took the one or two chickens 2 weeks to come back out of the woods, and when they did, most of their feathers were gone from the whole ordeal. I guess the dogs had found a way into the hen house, and pushed them out, then done the deed one by one until most of them were gone!

So, if you do decide to get chickens, dog-proof EVERYTHING, and make sure the chickens have a way to get up off the ground to escape them. Its not the dog's fault, that's what they are bred to do!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

In all reality I really do think I can show my dog the chicks and tell him no- and that will be it.

It could be one of us is in for and eye opener-


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I doubt the chickens will last a week, but here's some food for thought (pun intended):

I had an English setter from the time I was 4 years old until just before my 19th birthday. Our neighbor through the chain link fence was a farmer who kept chickens and turkeys. My setter would point the turkeys for hours at a time. I truly believe the desire to get those turkeys and her scenting them all day every day helped her reach a superstar level. She was the best bird dog I've ever encountered.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Your find to get chickens as long as you have a command for hunting "hunt em' up". I don't let my dogs "hunt" all the time. When i go camping, i don't want them wandering off. So at home they don't "hunt" and calling them off chickens is not a problem. Also, at a pheasant farm i go to, they let their dogs ride with em' everywhere, tons of scent and they are fine. They ride in the bed with the bagged birds and don't fuss with em'.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

The neighbor’s chickens kept getting in my yard. At first my dog retrieved them alive, but after a while he started eating them. It ruined him.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> I doubt the chickens will last a week, but here's some food for thought (pun intended):
> 
> I had an English setter from the time I was 4 years old until just before my 19th birthday. Our neighbor through the chain link fence was a farmer who kept chickens and turkeys. My setter would point the turkeys for hours at a time. I truly believe the desire to get those turkeys and her scenting them all day every day helped her reach a superstar level. She was the best bird dog I've ever encountered.


My neighbors have a few chickens and they are well blocked off from coming into our yard. . My GSP is constantly running around the wooden fence pointing them. I would rather it be chickens than raccoons. :lol:

I think it probably helps him establish that basic bird smell. I think he will recognize it better on field outings and hunts.


----------

